# My 90 gallon reef



## Tallonebball

Just wanted to plate you on my pride and joy

Full tank pic:









Some fish:
http://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i395/tallonebball/image-1.jpg[/IMG

[IMG]http://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i395/tallonebball/image-2.jpg
































































And some corals:


























































































Just some quick pictures guys let me know what you think! I have a lot more where those came from!


----------



## kay-bee

Very impressive!


----------



## kay-bee

In the first photo, what is the reddish (or purlpish) coral to the lower left of the left-most blue chromis(?) near the paly's, feather duster and what I think is a hairy mushroom?


----------



## Tallonebball

That's a mini maxi carpet anemone 
You can see it closer on the right side of the picture of my brown feather duster.


----------



## BV77

great pics


----------



## grogan

Outstanding aquarium sir! What kind of lighting are you using?


----------



## Dreamer

This is so Pretty! I can't wait to do saltwater one day!! (far in the future when I have that much $$$ lol)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tmsurla

That looks very impressive! I dream about a reef tank for myself one day on a daily basis!


----------



## Tallonebball

It's led lighting


----------



## grogan

Tallonebball said:


> It's led lighting


Brand, specs, ect....


----------



## Tallonebball

It's two panorama pro led fixtures 
http://www.amazon.com/Ecoxotic-Panorama-Pro-Light-Fixture/dp/B006AWVZJ2/ref=pd_sim_sbs_petsupplies_3


----------



## yannis2307

wow, with that anemone carpet on the top right, a pair of ocellaris would be super happy and fun to watch if you have space...


----------



## fish_doc

Love your green carpet.


----------



## Tallonebball

Top right is actually a huge colony of green star polyps


----------



## yannis2307

i dont mean that one i mean the coral on the second pic...the greenish one...


----------



## ZebraDanio12

yannis2307 said:


> i dont mean that one i mean the coral on the second pic...the greenish one...


not an anenome...


----------



## yannis2307

oh... I said it because someone wrote about an anemone carpet earlier in this thread so I supposed that that was it...


----------



## C. King

Beautiful tank!


----------



## Bullnugget

wow that's gorgeus, I wished I could have one!


----------



## funlad3

Wow! I leave for six months, and I come back to this? The tank is looking fantastic! Now lets get some more sticks in there, shall we?


----------



## Tallonebball

Haha I'm just now venturing into the sticks, got a birds nest and ora red planted in there


----------



## yannis2307

funlad3 said:


> Wow! I leave for six months, and I come back to this? The tank is looking fantastic! Now lets get some more sticks in there, shall we?


sticks?


----------



## Charlie1

Wow! Great tank!


----------



## fishpondcoating

Very beautiful pics, I really like your sharing


----------

